# ESSE Gas Coal Stove



## Fake coal burner (Jan 26, 2009)

ESSE Vista natural gas coal affect stove.
After getting hold of the ESSE tech. and vp of the company. They took my serial number of the stove and traced it. It had the wrong gas jet for natural gas. They told me it wasn't for The USA. I got a hold of my gas company they gave me all the specs. to the house and elevation gravity etc. Sent that to them. 
The next day they e-mailed and said it was on its way to my dealer. I have it installed and readjusted . It works good now. Looks like a coal burning  stove should. 

The gas jets I have seen are a single hole type. Does any body know what they call this type? It is brass housing with a porcelain insert with lots of holes See Picture attachment.


----------

